# Error inserting nvidia

## nw_biohazard

Hi,

I'm trying to get the appropriate nvidia driver installed for an FX300 card.  According to:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.82/README/appendix-a.html

I want the 173.14.xx series for this card.  I have 

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.00

in /etc/portage/package.mask, and

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 173.14.15

      Latest version installed: 173.14.15

      Size of files: 44,182 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

I then rebuilt the kernel, making sure not to build in any of the nvidia frame buffer options. When I try to load the nvidia module, I get:

localhost ~ # modprobe nvidia

WARNING: Error inserting i2c_core (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

The relevant section of the dmesg output is:

i2c_core: Unknown symbol __i2c_board_list

i2c_core: Unknown symbol __i2c_first_dynamic_bus_num

i2c_core: Unknown symbol __i2c_board_lock

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

So far a google and forum search has not revealing anything I could interpret.

Any clues?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

You have to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time after you build and install a new kernel.

----------

## nw_biohazard

Did that, no change.

----------

## swimmer

And what does dmesg say?

----------

## StringCheesian

The i2c error seems odd. Are i2c modules already loaded before you try to modprobe nvidia?

nVidia devs post at this forum:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

They might be able to tell you what's happening.

----------

## nw_biohazard

I rebuilt the kernel without I2C support and re-emerged the nvidia drivers.  This eliminated i2c_core messages but not the nvidia errors.

> dmesg

[cut]

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

Thanks for the lead on the nvidia forum.  I will also try posting there.

----------

## StringCheesian

Does your /usr/src/linux symlink point to the same kernel that's running now? Some kind of version mismatch where the nVidia driver is being built for a different kernel version might explain it.

Or maybe that version of the nVidia driver requires an older or newer kernel or something.

----------

## obrut<-

do you use the same compiler-version for kernel and nvidia driver? i think i encountered the same problem when i compiled a modul with a gcc-version different to the one i use to compile the kernel.

----------

## eduardhc

 *nw_biohazard wrote:*   

> I rebuilt the kernel without I2C support and re-emerged the nvidia drivers.  This eliminated i2c_core messages but not the nvidia errors.
> 
> > dmesg
> 
> [cut]
> ...

 

Err... Reading these messages I'd think that you DO need I2C support compiled into the kernel... 

Best regards, 

  Eduard

----------

